# Prudential LondonSurrey 100



## Pete1958 (Jul 31, 2017)

One year on from a 10hour operation and this Creonista successfully completed the London Surrey Ride 100. Sorry no picture of a Garmin, but Strava stats are 116.2 miles cycled in 8:04 hours moving time at a average of 14.4.  You start hitting the hills after some 60miles (including the 11 mile cycle just to get to the start), so I started slowly and unlike many, blitzed them without problem and finished much faster than started.  The last 25 miles of the course done half an hour quicker than the first half.  Fuelled mainly with SIS gels, they kept the energy levels up, but no idea what was happening to my BG.  I have a full blood test in a couple of weeks so will find out.  Was not confident at the start as I had not put in the same miles training as I did in 2015 when last completed.  A great day out and would recommend to all.  If 100 miles seems to much, there is a 46mile option.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 31, 2017)

Good stuff. Well done Pete.  I haven't done it myself but I know people who have and they said riding with so many others certainly spurred them on.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 31, 2017)

Congratulations, Pete. I watched the professional race on TV, which showed some bits of the sportive, too. No major cycling for me yesterday, but volunteered at a junior parkrun and had a run along canal towpath. No conflict with cyclists, and I know it's tricky sometimes when I ride that route.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2017)

Well done Pete! Fantastic achievement!


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Jul 31, 2017)

Well done.

I used to ride various similar events in the NW many years ago.

I did a ride down in Surrey about 4 years ago which took in Box Hill, I ended up getting lost, so I did Box Hill twice in succession to occupy my time.

I found Box Hill quite easy, it was really smooth aswell, The 2012 Olympics went up it, & you could see all the names painted on the road surface.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2017)

Gold Star for "U" Pete !


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Gold Star for "U" Pete !


& I mean it Pete !


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 31, 2017)

Good job Pete, well done....


----------



## Ditto (Jul 31, 2017)

Totally excellent, well done Pete.


----------

